# Aberdeen meet for a pint..



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Any body fancy a meet up in the Aberdeen area next Wednesday night?
You name the place and I will head over.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Bump..am i all alone up here.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Steve


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

You will be next Wedneday I come onshore Thursday morning and heading south.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] echo echo echo
Steve


----------



## bimilne (Jan 3, 2011)

I wont manage that but what about getting something organised for a run over the Cairn or something. 
I am back the 18th April for 4 weeks so need to ask around and see if anyone wants a run as the weathers surely getting better now [smiley=gossip.gif] 
Cheers

Brian


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Good idea


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

and sorry, never saw the original thread


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

In May would be good once the weather becomes more predictable..mid week evening if possible would be best for me.
Steve


----------



## weeman69 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey chaps,
Midweek evening in May would be good for me too - I'm working in A/Deen the now so a wee jaunt of an evening would be sound.


----------



## bimilne (Jan 3, 2011)

mid week in May sounds good to me too. However I leave back to the grind on the 15th so please before then 8)


----------



## J_TT (Sep 12, 2011)

You're never alone!
I'm Aberdeen-ish too 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I see so many tiTTies in Aberdeen, it must be the tiTTy capital of the UK.
Steve


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

I live in Aberfreeze too.
Is this meet and greet going to happen any time soon? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## bimilne (Jan 3, 2011)

sorry guys too late for me this trip

i get back 13th June so lets work on something around then

maybe meet at either stracathro and over cairn o mount and down slug to stonehaven or the reverse of that 8)

lets get something organised

Brian


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

What about 19,20 or 21st of June.
We can run a poll to get the best date for everyone.
Steve


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> What about 19,20 or 21st of June.
> We can run a poll to get the best date for everyone.
> Steve


Hi guys I am in Aberdeen aswell June sounds a good time to get the TT out as it hasent seen day light for a long time. :lol:


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

May I suggest 18.30 on the 19th June at The Gillies Lair>








The following route > http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=Great ... llies+Lair)&daddr=Unknown+road+to:B976+to:Old+Military+Rd+to:Old+Military+Rd%2FA93+to:A980+to:B9125+to:B979+to:The+Shepherds+Rest,+Straik+Place,+Elrick,+Westhill,+United+Kingdom&hl=en&ll=57.085344,-2.38575&spn=0.208199,0.596352&sll=57.129346,-2.436562&sspn=0.207952,0.596352&geocode=FcyhZwMdWLff_yFsmPBeL2o5FQ%3BFRxwZgMdVvjZ_w%3BFUMRZgMd137Y_w%3BFbqzZgMdZJfX_w%3BFc72ZgMd3WDX_w%3BFVL9ZgMdOMHZ_w%3BFaXeZwMd3_Tb_w%3BFUoOaAMdXK7c_w%3BFSsKaAMdMPPc_yEgg0Athc0kEw&oq=shepherds+rest+&mra=ls&t=m&z=12
Finish at the Shepherds Rest. If it is a nice evening we can sit outside, have a pint and admire the cars [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Cant make that date wont be home from offshore until Monday 20th. the meet is just over the bridge from me as well [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] Thought it was time for the TT to come how wrong was i [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

weebeasttie said:


> Cant make that date wont be home from offshore until Monday 20th. the meet is just over the bridge from me as well [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] Thought it was time for the TT to come how wrong was i [smiley=bigcry.gif]


You might want to check your schedule, Monday is 18th June, 19 is a Tuesday. I do not mind which date, just making a proposal.


----------



## bimilne (Jan 3, 2011)

Folks

Who is going to take ownership of this wee run in June

If we can get someone to lead the way with it and we can all converse with them then things will go better i think

I am off on Tuesday for a month so maybe best if someone else plans it I will have pretty good access to e mail so will check and confirm a date after I find out when the wifes works meeting is its usually a Tuesday night monthly so not sure when it is in June.

Lets pull this off and hopefully we will be able to get together more regularly and show off the TT's 8)

Cheers

Bri


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

missile said:


> weebeasttie said:
> 
> 
> > Cant make that date wont be home from offshore until Monday 20th. the meet is just over the bridge from me as well [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] Thought it was time for the TT to come how wrong was i [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Thank for the correction missile's  ,you can count me in will have to get the TT out and check it over hope all is good with it been lock up for a long time.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

bimilne said:


> ...Who is going to take ownership of this wee run in June. If we can get someone to lead the way with it and we can all converse with them then things will go better i think...


I am quite happy to lead the way and hope you guys are happy with my proposal?

If anyone has a better idea, I am equally happy to follow. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

missile said:


> bimilne said:
> 
> 
> > ...Who is going to take ownership of this wee run in June. If we can get someone to lead the way with it and we can all converse with them then things will go better i think...
> ...


Im more than happy for you to gather the tiTTies together.
Steve


----------



## bimilne (Jan 3, 2011)

Yup I am happy for you to lead the way too 
Keep us informed of the plans and dates
Cheers
Brian 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Sounds good


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

No problem with that.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Im looking for accomodation in Aberdeen for 3 nights, starting Tuesday night, can anybody help with B&Bs please as everywhere is booked up.
Can you please PM any info you may have please.
Steve


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Any likely dates for this ? Had a run over the Cairn o' Mount road the other day and reminded me how good it is :-D


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

What about the 25 or 26 June...
Steve


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

I suggested 18.30 on the 19th June at The Gillies Lair >


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

That would suit me


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Are any of you dudes from Aberfreeze going to the meeting at Errol on Sunday?


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

The 19th is good for me  was at Errol last year it's a good show you will like it.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Let's hope it's not tipping down.

If you are thinking of trading your TT and have deep pockets, there is a very nice MP4 for sale in the BMW stealers.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Are any of you dudes coming out to play with you TTies tomorrow night?


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

missile said:


> Are any of you dudes coming out to play with you TTies tomorrow night?


Yes, i am in if its not raining, will have to get it out of the garage and check it over tomorrow [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I may be around to meet up, but without the tiTTy as it is still down south.
Steve


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Going to struggle to get along - sorry!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

If its tonight, then i wont be able to make it as Sweeden are playing France.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## bimilne (Jan 3, 2011)

sorry folks cant manage tonight :x


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

weebeasttie said:


> missile said:
> 
> 
> > Are any of you dudes coming out to play with you TTies tomorrow night?
> ...


Looks like only you and me. 

Weather was great this morning but not too good now, please confirm if you are coming?


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

missile said:


> weebeasttie said:
> 
> 
> > missile said:
> ...


Have PM you missile....


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Reg,

Many thanks for your PM.

Best Regards, Bob.


----------

